# Xylitol



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone ever use Xylitol as a sweetner?

I found this information on it and was curious about others experiences using it.




> Pure xylitol is a white         crystalline substance that looks and tastes like sugar. On food labels,         xylitol is classified broadly as a carbohydrate and more narrowly as a         polyol. Because xylitol is only slowly absorbed and partially utilized,         a reduced calorie claim is allowed: 2.4 calories per gram or 40% less         than other carbohydrates.



Link


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 7, 2006)

Lisa - I've never heard of it before, does it have a more commonly used name (like nutrisweet or equal)?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Lisa - I've never heard of it before, does it have a more commonly used name (like nutrisweet or equal)?



Not that I know of Ping.  I had never heard of it either, which is why I asked. :idunno:


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2006)

I have.

It's a sugar alcohol with about half the calories of sugar.  Some diabetics can manage xylitol better than sugar because of lower glycemic reactivity.  It can cause some mild digestive problems (cramping, diarrhea)

Personally, I find it to be a sweetner wiht a  strong aftertaste.  I get digestive issues with it fairly easily.  I bought a small container of it when I was a low-carb freak.  I don't have motivation to buy it any more.

I wouldn't recommend it to anyone that has dogs unless they are super-careful at how they use it.  A small amount of Xylitol can be fatal to a pooch.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 8, 2006)

Only thing I've seen it in commercially is Trident.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2006)

Because sugar alcohols (maltitol, sorbitol, xylitol, etc.) do not have as much of an impact on insulin the "low carb" food manufacturers claim that those carbs "don't count" on a low-carb diet.  They are used in a lot of snack bars that that claim low "Net Effective Carbs"   Worldwide Nutrition's Pure Protein bars (my personal fave) is one.

It's also used in a lot of toothpastes as it's believed to help prevent tooth decay.

Many health-food stores sell containers of Xylitol as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2006)

Never heard of it, but as my wife would say, all artificial sweeteners are bad. 

They are not natural and damage the body. 

I gave up all artificial sweetener after meeting her and I have to say I like the tea and coffee (I drink very little coffee) I drink much better now. I find I can actually enjoy it and drink it much slower.


----------

